# Color question...for Genetic enthusiast !!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

....................................


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

These ones look the same as the other bird in the other post, I think some test breeding is required her to be certain,

As said in other post, Look pale blue, Also look indigo or TS


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

What breed are they?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tmaas said:


> What breed are they?


This is an Indian breed ,known for its unique color..used in Kit flying


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

They're beautiful. 
Maybe reduced and ice? 
Maybe pale dilute and bronze?
Maybe pale dilute and toy stencil? + ice?

The color is similar to that of some Arabian trumpeter.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tmaas said:


> They're beautiful.
> Maybe reduced and ice?
> Maybe pale dilute and bronze?
> Maybe pale dilute and toy stencil? + ice?
> ...


It said to be an ancient Indian breed.They are bred for this unique color of the bars and for flying abilities.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

The bars would be sulphur (dilute/pale + bronze)?
Again, a striking color this...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pale does not cause sulphur bars, Dilute does. Bronze bar birds with pale from what I have seen have orange coloured bars. Similar to these birds.

Tmaas, When you say Pale dilute you mean pale yeah?

The black beak but faded head is consistent with ICE. I wonder if they are pale blue with bronze and ICE. Is the first bird smoky?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Things are not always called by what they actually look like...


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Evan, I say pale dilute because pale is a type of dilute. 
1) pale dilute
2) dilute
3) extreme dilute


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think they are ice. I do agree with the pale and ts bronze or indigo. In these, they look ts bronze. In some others they look indigo. Both may be in the breed. Are these considered lal bands too or a different breed since they are not as "clean" in color? They are definitely dirty, and they also look smokey (or at least I can't see a strip from the picture) and that one also looks sooty maybe? Kite bronze may also be in them, notice the bronzing at the center of the flights.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

tmaas said:


> Evan, I say pale dilute because pale is a type of dilute.
> 1) pale dilute
> 2) dilute
> 3) extreme dilute


Yes, That's what I assumed, I think Henk thought you were meaning the birds were dilute hence his sulphur comment.

The only confusion I can see with the above is pale dilute implies it is a paler version of dilute, Where as, Pale Implies its pale relative to wild type.


----------



## allidzrused (May 16, 2008)

They are called "laalbands" here in hyderabad.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

allidzrused said:


> They are called "laalbands" here in hyderabad.


Yeah true brother ,the local name is indeed 'Lal band'.The question was regarding the genetic name of this color


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

If they were indigo they wouldn't breed true. Same for ice.


----------

